# How to add programs to firewall whitelist for latest Norton Internet Security?



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone.
I have the latest version of Norton Internet Security, v 18.1.0.37.
I downloaded an application for my Android phone that allows me to stream the music from my computer to my phone. The app is called Audiogalaxy. However, I am getting a pop up window error message saying that a firewall is preventing Audigalaxy from connecting to our servers. How do I allow this program in Norton? I've been looking for a while now and still cannot figure it out.

Thanks


----------



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone? Help? Does anybody know there way around Norton?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll bet Norton tech support knows this product. :smile:

I don't use it, so other than going to their site and researching it, I can't really offer any help. I figure you can go to the site and eliminate the middleman. :grin:


----------



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

HAHAHA. Call tech support? I figured I'd have better luck turning to these forums than the Norton tech support - that's the LAST thing I want to do. But the program is now working properly. I think my computer just needed a restart - either that or it boots up before my Norton does. Either way, everything's good, for now.


----------

